# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: پورت COM در کامپیوتر

## damanpak

سلام،من کارم برنامه نویسی با ویبی دات نت هستش اما سوالم تقریبا مربوط به این تالاره.راستش زمانی که من گوشی نوکیا یا سونی اریکسون رو با کابل یو اس بی به لپ تاپ وصل میکنم یک یا دو پورت COM در قسمت DEVISE MANAGER لپ تاپ ایجاد و ظاهر میشه اما واسه گوشی N8 این اتفاق نمیفته.
حالا من از شما دوستان کمک میخوام که چه طوری این پورت COM رو واسه گوشی N8 در دیواس منیجیر سیستم اضافه کنم
لطفا اگه درایوری واسش دارین بزارین یا لینک دانلودش رو واسم بزارین
با تشکر دامن پاک

----------

